# Can we stop speakers at rear of MH



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi, we are currently away staying on the shores of Bala lake where it is very wet and windy! My son is sat in front of MH watching DVDs using the built in system, however we at the back are having to listen to them which we don't really want.

Is there any way of stopping the sound to the rear of the MH? We have the Scout.

Thanks inadvance for any replies.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Is there a balance control on the system?

or is a fader?

anyway, whichever, it should adjust between front and rear,


----------



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

Found the balance control but only does left to right not front to rear speakers as far as I can tell. Can't find a fader button.


----------



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

*found fader*

Hi, thankyou have now found the fader button and thankfully the sound in the rear of the MH has gone!! We can now sit here and enjoy the peace and quiet of the rain on the roof rather than the sound of Father Ted!

Thanks once again

TravelBug


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi what you need is some earphones for your son - readily available corded just plug into audio output or even cordless blue tooth ones. Plantronics do some I thinks its the 590 model with a blue tooth transmitter that you plug into the audio output - he could move around then. i bought some on ebay for £20 - best £20 I spent - don't now have to listen to the wife's endless murder mysteries.


----------



## trackerman (Aug 16, 2005)

"Murder mysteries" - is that a new name for nagging??


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

father ted is excellent


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

trackerman said:


> "Murder mysteries" - is that a new name for nagging??


As in "It's a mystery why I don't murder her"


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Try these


----------

